# Question



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Many years ago I saw what looked like a crow bar that was used to clamp wood down to the top of a work bench. It dropped down through a hole in the top of the bench and the short arm was wedged against the wood. I haven't seen one in years and can't find one.

Has anyone seen these and know where they can be found.


----------



## Nutnhoney (Jan 7, 2017)

It's called a hold fast. About two years ago I bought two via one of the big woodworking catalogs. They were not cheap. Anyway I lost interest in the old school ways so if you don't find any give me a pm. I may have some other goodies as well.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help. When I googled Hold Fast , I found them. I think I am going to 
try and make a couple of them. If it doesn't work out I may get in touch with you.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

If you have a good wood working bench like a jorganson (sp?) ....they are pretty nice to use but can get in the way too. I use them to hold long or large pieces that hang off the edge of the bench steady. Slip them in one of the holes and a few good wacks with a mallet is all it takes. I have seen several types from the big wrought iron looking traditional to some nifty little plastic dogs the make great work stop pins with a lip to clamp. 
Lee valley tool, craft supply, woodcraft supply and packard are probably the best places to start looking if you decide to buy any. 

Oh and you will almost always need to use them in a pair so get two of whatever ones you decide.


----------



## Alan281 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you do decide to make your own holdfast, post your results on here. I am thinking of making a couple myself.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Check out this video about making one


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting that WildThings. I just finished building my work bench a couple of weeks ago. So I am ready to get started on the holdfasts. I have 2 steel rods 3/4" about 18" long. I only made the top of the bench out of 3/4 plywood so I need to add some lumber under it for the holes. Hope to get them made in the next few weeks.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Be sure to post up your attempts. I would think they would work if you ground the correct angle on them if you don't have a welder


----------

